# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Как Кот воеводою был

## Чара

Сегодня дети моего кукольного кружка(4,3,2 классов) показали детям из соседнего детского сада,занимающимся в "Малышкиной школе"-будущим первоклассникам,небольшой спектакль"Как Кот воеводою был"прямо в классе.Всегда интересно,что происходит во время спектакля за кулисами или ширмой,так что я сделала несколько фото,на которых видно,как сосредоточенно работают дети.Декорации рисовали сами дети на картоне.

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

театр вечное искуство

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

а мне интерестно вы устраиваете интерактив с детьми или нет?

----------


## Чара

В смысле-интерактив?не поняла вопроса...

----------

